# Epsom Salt



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

What would the dosage be for 1 gallon? Its for a poorly guppy with dropsy. Also, how long should he be kept in it?

Thank you!:-D


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

For a guppy, I would dose at 3tsp/gal Epsom salt.

IME-Epsom salt can be used long term safely and used with live plants.

Good luck...


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks Oldfishlady, i'm treating him now.


----------

